
Algorithms for Scalable Synchronization on Shared-Memory Multiprocessors (1991) [pdf] - anarazel
https://www.cs.rice.edu/~johnmc/papers/tocs91.pdf
======
anarazel
I find it quite impressive how MCS and ticket locks are still very relevant
techniques; and not actually that widely used...

